# The future of Lakota



## JTG (Nov 17, 2006)

There's a nasty rumour going around that Lakota's going to be sold for flats and shops   

This would be deeply upsetting if true. The place is an absolute dance music legend, not just in Bristol but nationally. Yet it seems (according to some anyway) that the ongoing gentrification (sorry 'renewal') of this particular corner of St Pauls and the Broadmead redevelopment have made it an attractive proposition for developers.

Where the fuck else is there that could replace Lakota in terms of size, number of rooms and general grooviness?

I'm scared now 

Having said all that, I read that Tribe of Frog have booked the place all the way up to december next year so perhaps it isn't as imminent as all that - but I can well believe it will happen in the not so distant future.

grrrrrr


----------



## sned (Nov 18, 2006)

aw what?!!?!? not the lakota!! only been once but its fuckin great.

should start a 'save the lakota' petition or something.. maybe.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2006)

i went there once, about 13 years ago, had a grand time


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 18, 2006)

My son played there last night.

I love Lakota's, espeically the bit upstairs when you come out of one of the rooms and stand on the step...oooooh the vibrations from the bass!

I also love the chill out room...AKA the skating rink!

I'd hate to think that they would close it to turn it into flats...but the way things are happening in Bristol, it would not surprise me


----------



## dervish (Nov 18, 2006)

Bloody hope not, 

Had a blinding time in there last week.


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 28, 2006)

The "story" that I've heard concerning Lakota is that is hasn't had it's licence renewed due to complaints of noise from the converted flats that straddle Glocckie Road. The developers "only" put in double glazing when,  it appears, triple would have been more appropriate.

The owners appear not to be fighting it and reckon on about 6-9 months further trading, but who knows.

ToF are looking for other venues. Casablanca has been recently refurbished and I'm lead to believe EXTENSIVELY sound proofed.

The upstairs at Casablanca is, from a "promotor" awesome, with what appears to be a capacity of 1200ish.

Lakota used to be the old City Morgue   which MAY explain the "odd / negative" feelings that some people get there (no comment from me though!!)


----------



## JTG (Nov 28, 2006)

Ah, so yuppie twats ruin everyone's fun once again.

Thanks yuppie twats


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 28, 2006)

I've only been once, in summer 2003, but I think we went at the wrong time of year.  Cos it was summer time (early August) it was near totally empty...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 29, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> Lakota used to be the old City Morgue   which MAY explain the "odd / negative" feelings that some people get there



That explains a lot!!!


----------



## salem (Nov 29, 2006)

Certainly many zombies last time I was there


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 19, 2006)

There is a planning application in NOW to partially demolish and rebuild as business units and flats. Have a wonder round by the club and see the posters up.

Lakota IS open for New Years (ToF bash) will be having a bit of a refit in the new year and will be open throughout 2007.

BUT

2007 could well be the last year of the Lakota as a venue. If you've not been, go, just the once.


----------



## bus (Dec 22, 2006)

fucking hell!

castle park, the end of ashton court and now the lakota. Is some fucker DELIBERATELY trying to destroy all the places that hold great memories for me in my home town!!??!?!? They'll bloody sink the thekla, ad tarmac clifton downs next!


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Dec 22, 2006)

You're too old for that place now anyway JTG.


----------



## JTG (Dec 22, 2006)

bus said:
			
		

> fucking hell!
> 
> castle park, the end of ashton court and now the lakota. Is some fucker DELIBERATELY trying to destroy all the places that hold great memories for me in my home town!!??!?!? They'll bloody sink the thekla, ad tarmac clifton downs next!



They've done the Thekla up. It is now called the 'Thekla Social'


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> They've done the Thekla up. It is now called the 'Thekla Social'



You being serious mate?


----------



## northernhord (Dec 23, 2006)

Lakota, Thekla, Ashton Court,  the Powerhouse, all top places I went too for four years whilst livin in Brizzle, RIP


----------



## Crispy (Dec 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> They've done the Thekla up. It is now called the 'Thekla Social'


Yeah, but it's just a name change, right? It still rocks about and sweat drips off the ceiling and there's really loud drum and bass, right? right?


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 23, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> They've done the Thekla up. It is now called the 'Thekla Social'



Apparently, when it re-opened to co-incide with Freshers Week, there were quite a few people referring to a new club in Bristol called _The Kla_...


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 23, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Apparently, when it re-opened to co-incide with Freshers Week, there were quite a few people referring to a new club in Bristol called _The Kla_...



Hahaha loev it...anyone for avin it large at The Kla in the new year...ho ho ho


----------



## chazegee (Jan 3, 2007)

The Kla, useless 
Their website claimed they were open all day on NYE...
Were they fuck


----------



## chazegee (Jan 3, 2007)

Went to Lakota on NYE, good club, but jesus was it hard to find a dry patch of floor to park on.


----------



## bus (Jan 9, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> They've done the Thekla up. It is now called the 'Thekla Social'



 

ad I've heard that the blue mountain's shut


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 9, 2007)

Is the Depot still going?


----------



## JTG (Jan 9, 2007)

bi0boy said:
			
		

> Is the Depot still going?



Nope, packed up three years ago


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 15, 2007)

Even if the lakota closes I am sure this fine city will never be short of capitalist moneygrabbing hell holes.


----------



## pno (Jan 16, 2007)

bus said:
			
		

> ad I've heard that the blue mountain's shut



I dont think so, friend of mine has a set there in a couple of weeks time.

Ragga Jungle / Hardtek - should be a good 'un


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 19, 2007)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Even if the lakota closes I am sure this fine city will never be short of capitalist moneygrabbing hell holes.




Harvey Nicks
McDonalds
Virgin
Topshop
etc 
etc 
etc


----------



## Jason Frog (Jan 26, 2007)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> The "story" that I've heard concerning Lakota is that is hasn't had it's licence renewed due to complaints of noise from the converted flats that straddle Glocckie Road. The developers "only" put in double glazing when,  it appears, triple would have been more appropriate.
> 
> The owners appear not to be fighting it and reckon on about 6-9 months further trading, but who knows.
> 
> ...




Quite a lot of mis-information in this post.

The Lakota might be demolished as part of a redevelopment involving the building next door. However this building is Grade II listed, and the Lakota sits right over one of major water mains for central Bristol. Both of these factors will make getting the planning permission for the redevelopment difficult, and if either one of the buildings has its planning permission rejected then the whole plan falls through.

Noise complaints, glazing etc. have absolute nothing to do with it.

Tribe of Frog parties will continue to occur at the Lakota until the end of 2007 at the very least, our next party there is on Saturday 24th February. However we will be doing a party at Clockwork (the new name for Casablanca) on Saturday 31st March. Clockwork has a capacity of 1,000.

In its entire history the building that is now known as the Lakota was never used as a morgue. The building dates from the mid 19th century and was originally used as a malt house and store for the Stokescroft Brewery. In 1911 it was used for beer bottling. In 1970 it was a printing works. Later it was described as offices and stores. It became the Moon club in 1983, and then later became the Lakota.

The Grade II listed building next to the Lakota was built in 1857 in the Tudor Gothic revival style. From 1857 until 1959 it was 'North Street Wesleyan School'. In 1960, 1 year after the school had closed, the ground floor of was converted to a mortuary and the first floor became the Coroners Court. In 2003 the mortuary/Coroners Court closed and the building has been empty ever since.

This is probably where the confusion/misinformation/rumour that Lakota was once a morgue stems.

If proof be needed then here is a scan from a first edition Ordnance Survey map dated 1882.


----------

